# smeagol and diggy (lots of pics)



## necro1134 (Jun 20, 2011)

here are my new babies Smeagol (7 year old male) and diggy (7 year old female) <3 Smeagol is the "chunky" one, we will be helping him lose weight..i got them from a Sphynx rescue because their previous owner didnt want them anymore and returned them to the breeder. i will be posting more pics at another time..they did great in the car ride home, whcih was a 2 1/2 hour drive. we were told Smeagol sometimes gets car sick but he didnt get sick at all, i was very glad of that lol. they are doing great in our house so far too. Diggy was just sitting on my husbands lap purring for the last hour or so and Smeagol was sitting on my lap attacking my face with kisses


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Very handsome, both of them! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

Awww I am so glad you were able to get them! That's precious that Smeagol is giving you kisses! 

Very handsome, I can't wait to hear more about them as time progresses.


----------



## necro1134 (Jun 20, 2011)

thanks ya'll  im super excited. i havent had a cat in 3 years so i have to get use to having a cat in the house again, but i love them to death already. they came to us right away too, and now they are snuggling on my husbands lap together  i never thought i would ever own a sphynx let alone two sence they are so expensive, but i lucked out when i found the ad on craigslist  the adoption fee was only $150 for the female and the male was free but had to stay with the female  they are best friends.  my husband and i wanted two cats so its perfect


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Congrats on the new kitties!!  They are cute.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Beautiful kitties! I'm so glad they are settling in already.


----------



## necro1134 (Jun 20, 2011)

thank you  im so glad we got these two. they are both beautiful and they love attention


----------



## Natalie Jayne (Apr 21, 2011)

Aw they are super cute! Am loving the wrinkles too


----------



## necro1134 (Jun 20, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Awe, congrats on your two new furry friend's  I'm so glad you're able to give them the home and the attention they need


----------



## MissMeowzers (Apr 10, 2011)

I wish I could come visit and pet them  haha


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

It's great that they are settling in so well in such a short time. My two were scared when I first brought them home. They look very sweet! I think you'll be glad you got two!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Bad_cancer said:


> The name smeagol coupled to a furless cat made me laugh. That has got to be the greatest name ever for a cat like him.


This was my thought, too. LOVE the name :cool


----------



## necro1134 (Jun 20, 2011)

lol yea i laughed when i found out Smeagol was the males name, its just to perfect lol


----------



## Emmz (Jun 23, 2011)

What a stunning couple of cats!


----------



## necro1134 (Jun 20, 2011)

thanks


----------

